# [Question] Cumule des warnings de compilation

## glegall

Salut,

j'aurai une petite question  :Smile: 

Comment fait gentoo pour cumuler les warnings de compilation de tout les paquets ?

Merci bien !

----------

## xaviermiller

Il ne les cumule pas.

Par contre, il conserve les messages émis par portages (elog), que tu peux consulter avec elogv par exemple.

----------

## glegall

dac je vais voir ça  :Smile: 

merci !

----------

## glegall

Salut, 

Serai t-il possible de faire en sorte qu'à chaque compile (emerge) on sauvegarde uniquement les warnings dans un cache ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu parles bien des warnings de compilation ou des elogs ?

Pour les warnings, tu devras récupérer le fichier build.log. Pour cela, tu devras désactiver la suppression des fichiers temportaires avec FEATURES=keepwork

----------

## glegall

Je parle des warnings de compilation.

j'aimerai faire en sorte qu'à la fin de chaque emerge il me fais un recap des warnings (warning dû à gcc, libtool, ...) .

----------

## netfab

 *glegall wrote:*   

> Je parle des warnings de compilation.
> 
> j'aimerai faire en sorte qu'à la fin de chaque emerge il me fais un recap des warnings (warning dû à gcc, libtool, ...) .

 

Salut,

À ma connaissance avec portage çà ne doit pas être possible.

Mais, tu peux activer PORT_LOGDIR dans ton make.conf pour sauvegarder les logs de compilation.

Ensuite, à grands  coups de grep...

```

$ grep warning /var/log/portage/build/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2\:20170504-071329.log

checking CFLAGS for maximum warnings... -Wall

configure: warning: pkgconfigdir=/usr/lib64/pkgconfig (see config.log)

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/mmapped.c:107:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/mmapped.c:149:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/mmapped.c:152:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/mmapped.c:155:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/mmapped.c:308:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/mmapped.c:337:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/mmapped.c:386:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/mmapped.c:544:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/mmapped.c:610:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:103:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:127:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:150:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:160:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:186:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:198:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:253:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:257:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:261:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:268:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:282:13: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:367:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:541:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:559:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:613:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:626:9: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/zzip/fseeko.c:643:13: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code [-Wdeclaration-after-statement]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/bins/zzxorcat.c:95:17: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/bins/unzzip.c:91:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.62-r2/work/zziplib-0.13.62/bins/zzobfuscated.c:137:17: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

echo '#warning do no not use <zzip.h>, update to include <zzip/lib.h>'\

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: relinking `libzzipwrap.la'

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: `../zzip/libzzip.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: `../zzip/libzzip.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: `../zzip/libzzip.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: `../zzip/libzzip.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: `../zzip/libzzip.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: `../zzip/libzzipmmapped.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: `../zzip/libzzipmmapped.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: `../zzip/libzzipfseeko.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: `../zzip/libzzipmmapped.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: `../zzip/libzzipmmapped.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib64'

libtool: install: warning: `../zzip/libzzipmmapped.la' has not been installed in `/usr/lib64'

```

----------

## glegall

Merci bien netfab, je vais tester ça !!

----------

